# Walker dual planer board mast



## skellz (Oct 18, 2011)

Planer board mast is a few seasons old. Mast is 72” tall, also comes with 4 planer board clips and another bracket. Located in Youngstown. Looking to get 200$ Thanks OGF!


----------



## skellz (Oct 18, 2011)

Bump. Price reduced to 150$


----------



## skellz (Oct 18, 2011)

Bump to top, mast is still for sale 150$ located in youngstown


----------



## luv2rapala (Aug 27, 2008)

is it a 1 piece mast?


----------



## skellz (Oct 18, 2011)

luv2rapala said:


> is it a 1 piece mast?


Yes it is a one piece mast


----------



## luv2rapala (Aug 27, 2008)

ok that would make shipping challenging


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

luv2rapala said:


> ok that would make shipping challenging


he can cut that in 1/2 for reasonable price shiping,and you can put splice in that,6" pipe and 4 bolts will do that.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Still available? I will take it


----------



## skellz (Oct 18, 2011)

BassSlayerChris said:


> Still available? I will take it


Yes, it is still available.


----------

